# leaking tap



## dalizzy (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi I have a leaking tap in the kichen of my autotrail excel 640 anyone know how to get into it thanks


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I think if you post a picture someone on here will tell you how to dismantle it.
On mine the little blue/red plastic hot /cold markers prize out to reveal screws.


----------

